# كاسر بروكسي Hotspot لتخطي الحجب وكسر البروكسي



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

اسم البرنامج Hotspot Shield
حمل البرنامج من هنا

[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t13996.html"]

[/URL]

باسوورد فك الضغط

كود:
www.ee77ee.com
نصب برنامح [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t13996.html"]hotspot [/URL]Shield
وسوف تجده بهذا الاسهم HSS-0.940-AFRB-1.02-installer
نصب البرنامج بطريقة عادية فقط Nexst ثم I Agree ثم Install
بعد ذلك تابع الخطوات حتى النهاية 
بعد ذلك نصب البرنامج الاخر وهو rewards-bar
حمله من هونا

[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t13996.html"]

[/URL]

باسوورد فك الضغط

كود:
www.ee77ee.com
وستجده باسم AFRB-1.02-installer
نصب البرنامج بطريقة عادية فقط Nexst ثم I Agree ثم Install
بعد الانتهاء ستجد ايقونتين بهذا الشكل





اضغط على ايقونة AnchorFree Control Panel
Click this bar to view the small image.





الان ستجده بجوار الساعة
الان اضغط على ايقونة [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t13996.html"]hotspot [/URL]Shield Launch
سيتجه بك مباشرة الى صفحة انترنت 
بهذا الشكل
Click this bar to view the small image.





سيظهر هذا الشكل





انتظر قليلاً وسيظهر هذا الشكل ويعني الان بامكانك التصفح في جميع المواقع





ستجد ايقونتين اسفل الشريط





اذا اردت ايقاف عمل البرنامج كل ما عليك هو الضغط على الايقونة رقم واحد بزر الفارة الايمن 
واختيار كلمة Disconnect فتتحول الايقونة الى اللون الاحمر
اما اذا اردت تنشيط البرنامج من جديد كل ما عليك هو الضغط على الايقونة رقم واحد بزر الفارة الايمن 
واختيار كلمة connect وسيظهر هذا الشكل اضغط كما في الصورة على connect





وانتظر قليلاً حتى يتحول لون الايقونة الى اللون الاخضر وهذا يعني ان البرنامج الان يعمل 100%
وللعلم فانه لا يغير اي شي من اعدادت البركسي مثال الجاب وغيره من ادخال رقم وبورت في المتصفح انما بمجرت رؤيت العلامه بجانب الساعه خضراء تستطيع التصفح مباشره ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

جميل يا انى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا انى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
هذا فقط لعنده مواقع محجوبة ربنا يباركك كوكو


----------



## ريم خانو (27 يوليو 2013)

*اقوى كاسر للحجب وفتح المواقع المحجوبه افضل من الهوت سبوت hotspot*

أغلب من يحتاج إلى الدخول إلى المواقع المحجوبة في الانترنت يستخدم طرق عدة للكسر حاجز البروكسي الذي يقيدك بعدم الدخول إلى بعض المواقع التي ربما أصبحت حاجة يومية إلى البعض .

الجدير بالذكر أنني لاحظت طلباً شديداً على برنامج الشهير Hotspot Shield
ولكن هنا يضع الكثير نقطة فشل هذا البرنامج بمجرد مرور فكرة وجود إعلانات إجبارية في الصفحات تفتح بفتح كل صفحة انترنت عندما يكون البرنامج قيد التشغيل

أقدم لكم اليوم افضل كاسر بروكسي WASEL PRO



شرح بالتفصيل تشغيل واصل برو على جهازك
افتح موقع واصل برو





اضغط على كلمة التحميل او download 





بعد التحميل ستظهر لك الشاشه التاليه واضغط على run




اختار اللغه المناسبه ثم اضغط اوك ok 





يظهر مربع الحوار التالى اضغط على next  او التالى





ثم اضغط على agree  او موافق 





اضغط على تثبيت او install





يتم الان تثبيت البرنامج





اضغط على التالى next 




ثم اضغط على انهاء او finish حتى تظهر
الصفحة الرئيسية للبرنامج





اضغط على صورة المفتاح لتسجيل الدخول واكتب الايميل والباسوورد الخاصه بحسابك في اي واصل ثم اضغط على login او دخول




بعد تسجيل الدخول اضغط على صورة شعار البرنامج في اقصى اليسار للرجوع للصفحه الرئيسيه





ثم اضغط على السهم الصغير لانزال قائمة الخوادم المتاحه في البرنامج واختار احدهم





ثم اضغط اتصال

WWW.QATARVPN.COM
WWW.SAUDIARABIAVPN.COM
WWW.UAE-VPN.COM
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 أغسطس 2021)

اعتقد انه افضل *برنامج فتح المواقع المحجوبة للكمبيوتر*


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2021)

تسلم ايدك اني


----------



## ابانوب مرقص (29 يناير 2022)

افضل برنامج vpn للكمبيوتر شكرا جزيلا


----------

